# Autosleeper Pollensa?



## Basby (Sep 12, 2007)

After looking at different models for a long time we are close to choosing an Autosleeper Pollensa - the only reservation being the relatively limited fresh water tank of about 56 litres.

Other owners experience of this, or any other feature of the Pollensa would be a great help in making that final decision!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, Basby, and welcome to MotorhomeFacts!  

Funny you should mention that - until a little over a week ago, we had a Pollensa. Yes, the size of the tanks is a bit of a restriction. However, we found we could 'do' a weekend (Friday - Sunday) with some careful use of showers and washing up. And of course, you can always fill up!

Seriously, it was never a restriction for us. We've done weekends, weeks, and three week stints on the continent without any difficulty.

For the price, it's an excellent motorhome, and we found it to be very reliable. Everything worked, and stayed working. The only reason we changed was because we intend doing longer and more distant trips abroad, and we had the opportunity to change.

Gerald


----------



## iansmithofotley (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi Basby,

I have a Pollensa on a 53 Peugeot 2.0 TDI. I have had it for two years and it has been great, it is my first motorhome so I have nothing to compare it with. I have not found the water tanks a problem, I have got into the habit of filling or emptying them once a day, usually when it is most convenient. I have a 3m filler hose and containers for both fresh and waste water in case I can't get close to a tap or a water dump or if I don't wish to move the vehicle.

I would say that my vehicle is underpowered when going up steep hills particularly when I am towing my racing dinghy or windsurfing trailer but I knew that when I chose the vehicle and it is not a problem for me as I just accept the lack of power and speed. If you have a choice of engine sizes (Peugeot of Ford) on the vehicles which you have been considering then it is worth looking at a more powerful engine.

My wife and I have just spent two weeks touring around northern France and the Pollensa was great. It all depends what size of vehicle you want but the Pollensa is fine for my wife and I. On our vehicle there are no outside lockers and, some would say, a lack of storage space but the overhead bunk above the cab is great for storage. We tend to use the lounge area beds as two singles. 

I think that the Pollensa is great for two people (and possibly a child) but although it is described as a 4 - 5 berth the vehicle is not big enough in terms of space and storage for that many people.

My vehicle has now done around 14,000 miles (I have done 11,000 in two years) and driving at around 58 mph on reasonably flat roads and motorways I am getting around 30 mpg. If I drive at 70mph then the fuel consumption drops quite a bit.

I recently broke the drain tap on the waste water outlet. I rang Autosleepers and ordered another tap (less than £2). I received the replacement tap by post in less than 48 hours. I have found Autosleepers to be excellent for service, parts or advice whether on the telephone or by email.

Ian.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Pollensa*

Untill January this year we owned a Pollensa. I never found the water tanks a problem but I did carry a tank and pump for easy refilling.
I think my only major critisism's are that it was underpowered and I was always rather dubious about the bathrooms water proofing and that daft undersink cupboard door that you couldn't see around unless you are outside the van ( I reversed mine). Our bathroom did in fact show up as being slightly damp on the meter at the bottom rear around the toilet.
We did several long continental trips and found the layout excellent especially for entertaining and grandkids.
If it came with a Merc engine I would possibly consider another one.

Regards
Steve


----------



## Basby (Sep 12, 2007)

From Basby.

I've just joined this site and this was my first post. The help has been great! I've also had by email a detailed reply from a previous Pollensa owner contacted via this site.

Thanks to everyone for the help.


----------



## Basby (Sep 12, 2007)

And, just to complete the story, six months later we have just taken delivery of a 2003 Pollensa. Early days but so far we are very pleased. Everything works, solid build, easy to live in. Roll on the longer holidays and trips.


----------

